
The Uber Engineering Tech Stack, Part I: The Foundation - lupie
https://eng.uber.com/tech-stack-part-one/
======
jontonsoup
Can anyone answer why they use both Spark and Hadoop (and storm)?

~~~
bonobo3000
They mentioned using hadoop for file storage - perhaps they are just using
HDFS and not MapReduce.

Otherwise, Spark is relatively new, so they might have some older infra/jobs
in Hadoop.

Storm and Spark streaming work a little differently (real-time streaming vs
"micro-batching) and apparently have different use cases, but I'm not totally
sure what the practical difference are here either..

